# She's packing her case ..............



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Himself is off to see his family next week and taking this little Pocket Poppet with him for his great niece. So she's busy packing her case ready for a long flight a life with her new mummy. Spare panties and shoes, can't have enough shoes can you? Poncho and pixie hat for the cold winters, T shirt and pinafore for the hot summers.

To save confusion, this isn't Poppet, it's my new design Pocket Poppet.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Now that is just precious !


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awww super cute


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

That is SOOO cute. She will love it!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

She'll get such a lovely surprise! Great idea and cute little poppet and clothes. :sm24:


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

How sweet!!


----------



## landmansmom (Sep 26, 2012)

Gypsycream- You do make such lovely Poppets & animals & I luv all your patterns.I know the poppets new mommy will luv her.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

landmansmom said:


> Gypsycream- You do make such lovely Poppets & animals & I luv all your patterns.I know the poppets new mommy will luv her.


Thank you :sm01: This is Pocket Poppet, don't try squeezing a Poppet into a suitcase now lol!


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

What size is she? She's so cute


----------



## Jennel (Apr 26, 2016)

Lucky little girl.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

8Linda said:


> What size is she? She's so cute


She's 10 inches/24 cms standing. she has such a big wardrobe, I must confess I'm still knitting the rest of it for her lol!


----------



## Solliejp (Jun 13, 2014)

I love it ,so cute.great job ❤❤❤❤


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Poppet is a very neat packer, planning well ahead, and oh so cute!


----------



## craftynanababs (Sep 8, 2016)

Words are not enough! Wow! You are so very creative! Congratulations!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

How precious.. I would love to see the new mummy's face when she sees this wonderful gift!!!!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

So creative and cute.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> How precious.. I would love to see the new mummy's face when she sees this wonderful gift!!!!


I'll ask Himself for a photo :sm02:


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> She's 10 inches/24 cms standing. she has such a big wardrobe, I must confess I'm still knitting the rest of it for her lol!


Thanks, that's a great size. I hope you made her a patch so she don't get air sick on the long flight.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

8Linda said:


> Thanks, that's a great size. I hope you made her a patch so she don't get air sick on the long flight.


What's a patch?? Should I make one??


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is adorable. I would love one for just myself.


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

In my library for when I can start knitting again! Hand surgery is taking a look time to heal, another 8 weeks in cast....


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

marthalj said:


> In my library for when I can start knitting again! Hand surgery is taking a look time to heal, another 8 weeks in cast....


Aww bless, what have you done? Hope you are at least comfortable while waiting for it to heal x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

jaml said:


> That is adorable. I would love one for just myself.


Actually, so would I!! :sm02:


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Awwwwwww she's ready. I love her Pat and that special little girl is going to too. Now why didn't I think of luggage lables. You can tell I haven't been on a flight for a long long time. Heeheehee. Don't forget a snack in her hand luggage.... THAT'S what you forgot.... A rucksack or shoulder bag. Ah no problem... Her big sister Poppet has got one for her to borrow. She can't take her electronics with her though.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

she is so cute


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That is so darn cute !!!! Love it all.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Awe Pat, she is the sweetest Pocket Poppet. Love that everything fits into its own little case for easy storage and taking along on trips. Her new Mommy is going to be thrilled.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lafranciskar said:


> Awe Pat, she is the sweetest Pocket Poppet. Love that everything fits into its own little case for easy storage and taking along on trips. Her new Mommy is going to be thrilled.


Love these cases Karen, Poppy keeps hers all nice and tidy to bring here lol!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Awwwwwww she's ready. I love her Pat and that special little girl is going to too. Now why didn't I think of luggage lables. You can tell I haven't been on a flight for a long long time. Heeheehee. Don't forget a snack in her hand luggage.... THAT'S what you forgot.... A rucksack or shoulder bag. Ah no problem... Her big sister Poppet has got one for her to borrow. She can't take her electronics with her though.


lol this case came with a luggage label!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

A precious little stow-a-way. She's very neat and tidy


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

OMGosh. That is just TOO sweet. A very lucky young girl is going to be THRILLED. Bravo, Pat.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> What's a patch?? Should I make one??


The patch is similar to a nicotine patch that is used to quit smoking. Some people get air sick. My daughter used to but finally out grew it. I think we would put the patch on behind her ear. Here's a site about them: http://www.transdermscop.com/index.htm


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

8Linda said:


> The patch is similar to a nicotine patch that is used to quit smoking. Some people get air sick. My daughter used to but finally out grew it. I think we would put the patch on behind her ear. Here's a site about them: http://www.transdermscop.com/index.htm


That's the first I've seen of them! But Pocket Poppet is from our family and we've never known the misery of travel sickness thank goodness :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A doll after my own heart! How lovely to have the changes of clothes and shoes!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

If I had received that as a child, I am sure I would still have it after 67 years! What a wonderful surprise!


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> That's the first I've seen of them! But Pocket Poppet is from our family and we've never known the misery of travel sickness thank goodness :sm02:


I've never been air sick or even sea sick. I used to get car sick when I was a child-many moons ago. The patches do work for those that get motion sickness.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

She is the cutest little puppet ever I love how you have staged her has though she is packaging her own suitcase.
All ready to go and meet her new mummy whom I am sure will give her lots of cuddles and love when she sets
eyes on her.


----------



## MsLavender (Mar 22, 2017)

So cute. What size needles do you use?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

MsLavender said:


> So cute. What size needles do you use?


Thank you. I used 3mm for this one as it's double knit yarn.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very very sweet. Sure to delight girls of many different ages. I will be making one for my gd at some point. Precious!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

knityknot said:


> She is the cutest little puppet ever I love how you have staged her has though she is packaging her own suitcase.
> All ready to go and meet her new mummy whom I am sure will give her lots of cuddles and love when she sets
> eyes on her.


This niece has had one of everything I've designed since she was born, she's nearly 4 now and loves dollies and dressing them up :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Very very sweet. Sure to delight girls of many different ages. I will be making one for my gd at some point. Precious!


My granddaughter is 2 and half and loves hers, my great niece is nearly 4, just the right age to play dress up I think :sm02:


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I love these dolls. Is this the poppet doll pattern? And the additional clothes patterns? Is there a pattern for the suitcase?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I love these dolls. Is this the poppet doll pattern? And the additional clothes patterns? Is there a pattern for the suitcase?


No this is a new pattern called Pocket Poppet, I published it on Sunday. All the clothes and duck are included in the package. The suitcase was purchased I'm afraid, I'm not that clever. Links as to where to purchase the cases are on the pattern 
https://www.craftsy.com/knitting/patterns/pocket-poppet/487292 :sm02:


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi gypsycream she is one lucky little girl. 
Knityknot.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought through Etsy. Can't wait to try one. i'm currently crocheting Sharon Ojala's dragon for my daughter. I'll post when finished.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

What a wonderful surprise that will be for her!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh wow! So cute in her little case!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

BARBIE-s said:


> Now that is just precious !


 :sm02: Yes it is!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> No this is a new pattern called Pocket Poppet, I published it on Sunday. All the clothes and duck are included in the package. The suitcase was purchased I'm afraid, I'm not that clever. Links as to where to purchase the cases are on the pattern
> https://www.craftsy.com/knitting/patterns/pocket-poppet/487292 :sm02:


I couldn't find the links for the suitcase.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I bought through Etsy. Can't wait to try one. i'm currently crocheting Sharon Ojala's dragon for my daughter. I'll post when finished.


Thank you :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I couldn't find the links for the suitcase.


This is the place I found in the US: https://smile.amazon.com/Cupcake-Nesting-Suitcases-set-3/dp/B00FEN5058/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1487619693&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=nesting+cardboard+suitcases


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

:sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's so cute! You make the nicest things


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Just adorable. You include so many things in your patterns, and at a great price too. Thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a lucky little girl! Both of them!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> That's the first I've seen of them! But Pocket Poppet is from our family and we've never known the misery of travel sickness thank goodness :sm02:


Hahaha. Now I never knew travel sickness was hereditory. My poor little darlings don't stand a chance then. I guess it will mean I have to bake ginger biscuits and keep a pack of nappy sacks in their suitcases. Awwww. It's a good thing we never travel as far as you do then Pat! ????????


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Awww, how sweet is that ♥♥♥


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

So cute. :sm24:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely comments :sm02:


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you for your lovely comments :sm02:


Wow, you're already up and I'm just heading to bed. Seems strange your day is just starting when mine is ending.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Considering my reaction to most adhesives...I'm glad there is a non-drowsy formula of Dramamine. I only have to take 1/2 tablet every 12-24 hours. But it's been awhile since I've needed ANY dose of it and I've had soft palate removal surgery since.

I haven't dared doing any VICTORY laps in a vehicle I'm driving...! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I wouldn't worry about more than a simple first-aid pack with band aids, neosporin, and 1-2 cotton wraps for treating potential sore/broken arms. Don't try for too many tubes of hair care, mouth, etc. Don't need those confiscated.

Simple loose toothed comb for new traveler's hair care. This is getting fun!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

An awesome Pocket Poppet packing her suitcase for her trip overseas! Just love every bit about her and her variety of clothing, all being packed into the suitcase! 

The question is how she will get the Baby Duck through Customs? Lol! 

Any little person ( and big person like me!) would have endless fun playing with this little doll! :sm11:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

blackat99 said:


> An awesome Pocket Poppet packing her suitcase for her trip overseas! Just love every bit about her and her variety of clothing, all being packed into the suitcase!
> 
> The question is how she will get the Baby Duck through Customs? Lol!
> 
> Any little person ( and big person like me!) would have endless fun playing with this little doll! :sm11:


lol! do you know Letitia, Himself is insisting on taking her through as cabin luggage, he's going to have some explaining to do if he gets stopped at security!! I'd love to see his face lol!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! do you know Letitia, Himself is insisting on taking her through as cabin luggage, he's going to have some explaining to do if he gets stopped at security!! I'd love to see his face lol!


I don't think I would risk taking the Pocket Poppet through as Cabin Luggage! That duck is bound to quack somewhere along the way! Lol! 
:sm09: :sm09:


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

blackat99 said:


> I don't think I would risk taking the Pocket Poppet through as Cabin Luggage! That duck is bound to quack somewhere along the way! Lol!
> :sm09: :sm09:


Hahaha Letitia you are so funny. Trust you to have an animal's welfare foremost in your mind. X :sm01:


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Hahaha Letitia you are so funny. Trust you to have an animal's welfare foremost in your mind. X :sm01:


You know me too well, Chris! Lol! ????????


----------



## Rainy69 (Feb 14, 2013)

You are such a clever lady, absolutely beautiful creations. I really must make a poppet. Would have to be for me - no babies here yet (thank goodness with teenage sons! haha).


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Pat! How adorable she looks packing her little case. I don't think I would be able to say Goodbye when the time came. Really outstanding work. :sm24:


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

That is so adorable!!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, Pat!!! Just lovely!! How fun!!! Now if only I had a girl!!!


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Love your patterns!!! This is on my "to-make" list, for sure.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

adorable! Did you make that case too? It is so cute!


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ever so cute.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

So adorable.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lynnlassiter said:


> adorable! Did you make that case too? It is so cute!


Thank you but no I purchased the case :sm02:


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh, how adorable! Pocket Poppet will be a big hit!


----------



## suzanneprevost (Sep 11, 2012)

Awww that is so nice Love what you did


----------



## pAnnieD (Aug 7, 2016)

I believe this has to be the cutest character I have seen on KP! Love it.


----------



## Sewinglady68 (May 21, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Sooooo cute! She'll love it.


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

Lovely idea, lucky little girl x


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Wonderful! I have an idea. You could write childrens books and use your creations in the illustrations.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

What a lovely idea. I'm sure the little girl will love it.


----------



## marleneaudet1953 (Feb 13, 2017)

Holy Moly that is so cute. She will love it.


----------



## Constance BS (Oct 3, 2016)

Such beautiful work! And packaged in such a lovely and thoughtful way!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That is very cute!!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

What a lovely present,love to see her face when she opens it! ????


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

How cute! I am such a fan of all your designs. This is just one more reason why.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely idea and so very cute.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG - That is the height of cuteness. Adorable. Makes me want to start a new one!


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

This is one of the cutest things I've seen in a long time. Creative, clever, and SO beautifully done. I want one! I just love it.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Adorable! Her new little mummy will love her!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Pat, how cute! You re so creative.


----------



## nyanito1 (Mar 14, 2017)

So cute and what a great Idea!! My granddaughters would love this!!


----------



## nyanito1 (Mar 14, 2017)

So cute and what a great Idea!! My granddaughters would love this!!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

She's so cute!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

These items are just adorable. What an amazing output!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

She's adorable.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

What a wonderful gift for a little girl!!!! Suitcase and all. Will this be your week to do anything you want to do and create to your hearts content??


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

That's adorable an I would also love to see her expression when she opens it....


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

You have outdone yourself Pat! That is absolutely adorable! Can't wait to get it and make it!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

how cute is that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she is going to be a treasure for years and years


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> What a wonderful gift for a little girl!!!! Suitcase and all. Will this be your week to do anything you want to do and create to your hearts content??


12 days :sm02:


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Very nicely done. The detailed package is done what else she needs please let me know. A well planned gift.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

precious


----------



## belledune (Jan 27, 2017)

Gypsycream said:


> Himself is off to see his family next week and taking this little Pocket Poppet with him for his great niece. So she's busy packing her case ready for a long flight a life with her new mummy. Spare panties and shoes, can't have enough shoes can you? Poncho and pixie hat for the cold winters, T shirt and pinafore for the hot summers.
> 
> To save confusion, this isn't Poppet, it's my new design Pocket Poppet.


What JOY your great niece will have in receiving this oh so wonderful and thoughtful gift! It's all so beautifully done. It warms the heart!!!! Terry


----------



## DerbyMom (Sep 24, 2016)

What a cute idea. Any little girl would be happy to receive this.
Just adorable.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Adorable! 
I'll have to buy her pattern!
Where did you find her case?


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

That would warm the hearts of all the girls in any family.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

How adorable!


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

She is such a cute little girl! I will just have to have this Pocket Poppet pattern and make her! Look at all those clothes and socks & shoes! You did it again, Pat! Thank you, she is on my TO DO LIST!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That's so adorable..do you have the pattern?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> Adorable!
> I'll have to buy her pattern!
> Where did you find her case?


These are the only ones I could find in the US: http://www.landofnod.com/search?query=bon+voyage

https://smile.amazon.com/Cupcake-Nesting-Suitcases-set-3/dp/B00FEN5058/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1487619693&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=nesting+cardboard+suitcases


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Goodness, so sweet!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> That's so adorable..do you have the pattern?


Thank you :sm02: It's here: https://www.craftsy.com/knitting/patterns/pocket-poppet/487292


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

That little Poppet knows how to pack. And then able to get in herself! That's adorable. Your niece is going to love her new little friend with all of her outfits. I must say it sounds funny hearing you say "panties" instead of "knickers". LOL Lovely, Pat!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I saw some suitcases at our local Michaels, too. You might try there.


Patty Sutter said:


> Adorable!
> I'll have to buy her pattern!
> Where did you find her case?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> That's so adorable..do you have the pattern?


Just got the pattern!!! Thanks.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, how sweet! I need to get busy and make one for myself.....that is when? and if? the pattern is available. That is adorable!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

My reply would be all of the above. I want one too even if I am too old for dolls.


----------



## Azorean (Feb 16, 2017)

So cute.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> That little Poppet knows how to pack. And then able to get in herself! That's adorable. Your niece is going to love her new little friend with all of her outfits. I must say it sounds funny hearing you say "panties" instead of "knickers". LOL Lovely, Pat!


I was being polite MzBarnz! I would have said drawers if I wasn't lol!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

afoster said:


> My reply would be all of the above. I want one too even if I am too old for dolls.


I'm hoping there will be one left for me too :sm01:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

MaryA said:


> Oh, how sweet! I need to get busy and make one for myself.....that is when? and if? the pattern is available. That is adorable!


Yes the pattern is available: https://www.craftsy.com/knitting/patterns/pocket-poppet/487292 :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Just got the pattern!!! Thanks.


Bless thank you xx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> I saw some suitcases at our local Michaels, too. You might try there.


I couldn't find any in their online shop Donna, perhaps they only stock in store :sm02:


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

I just bought the pattern and WOW!! I can't believe all of the stuff----I love your patterns! Thank you! She might just be moved to the top of my To Do List!!!!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL! Haven't heard that one for a long time!


Gypsycream said:


> I was being polite MzBarnz! I would have said drawers if I wasn't lol!


----------



## mmach60 (Dec 31, 2016)

Excellent gift. She'll love it.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I think it's probably one of those hit and miss in the stores. I guess for the US folks, if they go into Michaels, check it out. They might get lucky. I just might have to get one myself if I see another and keep it on hand for when I start up knitting again.


Gypsycream said:


> I couldn't find any in their online shop Donna, perhaps they only stock in store :sm02:


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

super idea love it


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Adorable! I can remember my daughter when we'd go visiting grandparents. She had a little suitcase stuffed to the brim with her favorite treasures. Whether we were going for a day trip or overnight or for a long weekend. That little suitcase had to be packed!
Marge


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Your little Poppet is so adorable on her own, but when you add the additional wardrobe and package it all in the travel case, it is just "Wow"!


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Just perfect. I love her.


----------



## njscookie (Mar 24, 2012)

This is precious, like it so much.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very cute


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Such a special gift. Just Adorable!!!


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

:sm24: Love her ! :sm24:


----------



## Maggieber (Nov 29, 2013)

This is the cutest! Beyond cutest. You are amazing.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very cute. She is going to love it.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Got the pattern! So many things to make and so little time! Thank you Pat!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Just adorable!


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Beyond cute! Beyond clever!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Goodness, I'd love to have that little suitcase and pocket poppet! It brought out the little girl in me, that never left but lies dormant until a little girl's dream brings it out. I love this - what a thrill to receive it.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

So very adorable - what little girl wouldn't love one just like her.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Very cute Pat!!!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sooooo adorable!! Another "hit" on your hands! I am continually in awe of your creations and your flair for color!!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Adorable! :sm24:


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

OH my! What an adorable pattern! I have a 2yr. granddaughter that would love this! Guess I know what I'll be doing! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Oma 7 (May 11, 2013)

So,so cute!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Spreuss said:


> I just bought the pattern and WOW!! I can't believe all of the stuff----I love your patterns! Thank you! She might just be moved to the top of my To Do List!!!!


Aww thank you xx Hope you enjoy it as much as we enjoyed designing it :sm02:


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Adorable!!!!! Her new mummy will love her and all her clothes. How sweet!!!! ;0)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

CBratt said:


> Got the pattern! So many things to make and so little time! Thank you Pat!


Thank you xx


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

She's adorable


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

Great job. Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Super cute! 

As usual fabulous work. Love the little story.....

Fiona. ☺☺☺


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

cute


----------



## hazelroselooms (Oct 19, 2016)

That is just wonderful! What a great gift! I would be delighted with it and I expect your niece will be over the moon! She will love her and you!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

MaryA said:


> Oh, how sweet! I need to get busy and make one for myself.....that is when? and if? the pattern is available. That is adorable!


Thank you for the link. I'm off to purchase!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Such a great idea any little girl will love.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

MaryA said:


> Thank you for the link. I'm off to purchase!


Thank you :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm overwhelmed by your lovely replies, thank you xx :sm02:


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I just downloaded this adorable pattern. I have two 2 year old granddaughters that would love this. I have a trip I am taking and this would be the perfect project to make for the babies. Thank you!!! ;0)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> I just downloaded this adorable pattern. I have two 2 year old granddaughters that would love this. I have a trip I am taking and this would be the perfect project to make for the babies. Thank you!!! ;0)


Bless, thank you :sm02: How lovely to have two little girls to knit for!


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

How precious!


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

How cute is that. I absolutely love it


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh my gosh! This is the cutest story and the knitted things are adorable. Look at those shoes. :sm24:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

This is absolutely adorable!!!!!!!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sandy5 (Feb 21, 2012)

That is adorable


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

This is just wonderful! What a great surprise..


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

That is absolutely darling. Hope she has a great time.


----------



## nlrowbottom (Feb 7, 2017)

How cute you have done a wonderful job putting all of it together.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

Very Sweet!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

She is so sweet and I'm sure she will be loved by the little one!


----------



## Tahira Kathleen (Jul 1, 2016)

Very cute! I love this.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

That is just the cutest thing ever!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Just love that, where can I get the patterns


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

Sweet. Someone will be happy


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

Gypsycream said:


> Himself is off to see his family next week and taking this little Pocket Poppet with him for his great niece. So she's busy packing her case ready for a long flight a life with her new mummy. Spare panties and shoes, can't have enough shoes can you? Poncho and pixie hat for the cold winters, T shirt and pinafore for the hot summers.
> 
> To save confusion, this isn't Poppet, it's my new design Pocket Poppet.


That's gonna be a happy little girl to receive this. Great work!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Simply adorable. Where do you find the perfect size suitcase for that little darling?


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

BARBIE-s said:


> Now that is just precious !


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

SO Cute! What a lucky little girl to get such a wonderful gift.


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

What a precious gift! Thank you for sharing it with your K P friends!


----------



## sharonlouise (Mar 3, 2017)

Gypsycream said:


> Himself is off to see his family next week and taking this little Pocket Poppet with him for his great niece. So she's busy packing her case ready for a long flight a life with her new mummy. Spare panties and shoes, can't have enough shoes can you? Poncho and pixie hat for the cold winters, T shirt and pinafore for the hot summers.
> 
> To save confusion, this isn't Poppet, it's my new design Pocket Poppet.


she's so cute beautiful work
sharonlouise


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

awww...how adorable!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you :sm01: This is Pocket Poppet, don't try squeezing a Poppet into a suitcase now lol!


Pat where did you get that adorable little pocket poppet suitcase?
I love the pocketpoppet it's on my list for soon my friend just bought it and teased me with it not nice but gives me something to look forward to Easter for


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

roseknit said:


> Just love that, where can I get the patterns


Thank you :sm02: https://www.craftsy.com/knitting/patterns/pocket-poppet/487292


----------



## GinaO (Oct 27, 2016)

She is really cute! I love her hair n shoes n toy; could she not travel via Wrexham in North Wales, lol! Save trip, sweetheart to your new mom!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tonyastewart said:


> Pat where did you get that adorable little pocket poppet suitcase?
> I love the pocketpoppet it's on my list for soon my friend just bought it and teased me with it not nice but gives me something to look forward to Easter for


These were the only links I could find in the US

https://smile.amazon.com/Cupcake-Nesting-Suitcases-set-3/dp/B00FEN5058/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1487619693&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=nesting+cardboard+suitcases

http://www.landofnod.com/search?query=bon+voyage
:sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

GinaO said:


> She is really cute! I love her hair n shoes n toy; could she not travel via Wrexham in North Wales, lol! Save trip, sweetheart to your new mom!


lol! it would be a shorter trip!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Simply adorable. Where do you find the perfect size suitcase for that little darling?


I put some links in above :sm02:


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

BARBIE-s said:


> Now that is just precious !


 :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

There is no end to your creativity! This is so adorable, makes me wish I had a little girl to knit it for!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm so pleased to see your new design, Pat. She really is adorable. Now I can breathe normally again. Chris got us all waiting with bated breath when she told us that the new design was coming soon. So glad Pocket Poppet has arrived safely. I see she's ready for new adventures and travels!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Awwwww! How sweet is this?


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

Absolutely lovely gift, very creative. A brilliant idea.


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

Absolutely lovely gift, very creative. A brilliant idea.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh, no!!! You know I'm going to be right over and buy one of these patterns!!! I love here!!!! She can be the little sister to all of my other Poppets!!!!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Aww, how lovely. She's gorgeous!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> I'm so pleased to see your new design, Pat. She really is adorable. Now I can breathe normally again. Chris got us all waiting with bated breath when she told us that the new design was coming soon. So glad Pocket Poppet has arrived safely. I see she's ready for new adventures and travels!


Hahaha Now you know why I was so excited, Kathy. This has been great fun and I'm so addicted to it. I'm not sure if I can stop.

Pat and Donna, you are so funny... Panties, knickers, drawers... DH just told me another name but I wouldn't dream of typing the word. Lol.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Very sweet little girl.


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Absolutely adorable


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I am going to have to see if I can do 2 of these for my youngest GDs. This is adorable.


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

Your patterns are so special. I have yet to make a poppet. On my list of things to do. I luv this one. Just finished a duck!!!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

What a total cutie. Looks as if you had fun planning this wonderful gift.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

So cute! Love her.


----------



## granny9 (Dec 13, 2016)

Your doll & clothes are wonderful,your great niece will be very happy.
A lot of time & love went into making this gift.You should be very proud !


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments and support xx


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

So adorable!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

soamaryllis said:


> So adorable!!!!


Thank you :sm02: Do I see a Poppet and Baby Dumpling on your avatar? They are delightful!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness, how sweet she is.
Lovely idea in case with clothes.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

So adorable


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

She is adorable! Love her!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very very very sweet


----------



## CherylinOhio (Feb 24, 2017)

So cute! I don't need anything else on my to-do list but...will bookmark this for next winter. Little girls must love her.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

That's so sweet!!!


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

She is just adorable!!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Fabulous work; fabulous gift. I love your Poppet and know she will be loved - so sweet!~


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

Wow How cute is this little doll and with a suitcase. Very creative. Wonderful work.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

kimmyz said:


> OMGosh. That is just TOO sweet. A very lucky young girl is going to be THRILLED. Bravo, Pat.


Have to agree, too sweet for words. (I want one for myself :sm01: )


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh how absolutely precious ... love your presentation.


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

She is adorable...


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Very sweet.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Don't you just love it! :sm02:


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I did pop in at our Michaels this afternoon and they had these. Not saying every Michaels has them, but worth a look if you're near one. The prices ranged from $19-$29 and right now they were 40% off. I didn't get one, darn it, because I didn't have enough money with me at the time.


MzBarnz said:


> I saw some suitcases at our local Michaels, too. You might try there.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love your new design, Pat! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

That's so cute.


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

So so precious. Pure love


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Awwww. So darling!


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

What a wonderful gift!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

She is so adorable.


----------



## memedeb (Feb 8, 2017)

I love all the things she has in her case, and aren't we neat. She is a real cutie.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> I did pop in at our Michaels this afternoon and they had these. Not saying every Michaels has them, but worth a look if you're near one. The prices ranged from $19-$29 and right now they were 40% off. I didn't get one, darn it, because I didn't have enough money with me at the time.


They look nice!


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 29, 2012)

This is so adorable


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous Pat, another winner!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous Pat. I love her!!! Your patterns are so beautiful and you are totally responsible for smiles all over the world. I love her clothes and her little case (I have a lot of little cases and they are just perfect for this gorgeous poppet and her clothes) ???????????? Ros


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

How beautiful.


----------



## mamamia (Dec 9, 2016)

How cute is that


----------



## candicelegrange (Jul 20, 2013)

Love love love it!!!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you :sm01: This is Pocket Poppet, don't try squeezing a Poppet into a suitcase now lol!


Lovely dolly and wardrobe too. I just went to Crafsty and looked at all your patterns. Wow! I never realized there were so many - despite seeing them here from time to time. You are a busy and creative lady. Good for you! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

martyr said:


> Lovely dolly and wardrobe too. I just went to Crafsty and looked at all your patterns. Wow! I never realized there were so many - despite seeing them here from time to time. You are a busy and creative lady. Good for you! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


Thank you :sm02:


----------



## salos (Jul 26, 2016)

craftynanababs said:


> Words are not enough! Wow! You are so very creative! Congratulations!!!


I agree. I've never seen a more special gift.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

So sweet


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm almost speechless - so cute.


----------



## JFH (Mar 7, 2017)

Just went over and purchased the pattern. Can't wait to get started. ????


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

WOW, just adorable!!!!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I just noticed she has a little stuffed toy duck, too! So cute.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh...how beautiful...!!!


----------



## cmals (Nov 17, 2016)

Omg I love this what a great job! Lucky little girl


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

JFH said:


> Just went over and purchased the pattern. Can't wait to get started. ????


Thank you so much xx


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Super cute - another winner Pat!


----------



## Janis95 (Mar 29, 2017)

Adorable! One cousin knitted a little rabbit for me "xx" years ago - well-loved and enjoyed for years, then passed to next generation!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi Pat, I recently bought 3 more of your beautiful patterns, but I'm so in love with this little darling that I couldn't resist buying this one too. I hope I can do her justice. ???? I have stacks of yarn to knit her clothes and hair but I'm not so sure about her skin colour, so I will need to research and see what I can buy to start knitting her. I can start on her clothes and hair first and I already have the case. My nephew's little darling girl Aliyah is getting a baby sister in May and this would be a perfect gift to give Aliyah her own little baby and I have the perfect little case to put everything in. Thank you so much Pat, you put a smile on my face and I'm sure Aliyah will be smiling too. I've just finished a pretty shawl for her dolls ???? Ros xx
I'm stash diving right now to start on her clothes. So excited!!! Thank you!!! ????????


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 27, 2012)

She is so cute! I love her wardrobe. You are certainly creative, and I wish her well in her new home.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Pat, I recently bought 3 more of your beautiful patterns, but I'm so in love with this little darling that I couldn't resist buying this one too. I hope I can do her justice. ???? I have stacks of yarn to knit her clothes and hair but I'm not so sure about her skin colour, so I will need to research and see what I can buy to start knitting her. I can start on her clothes and hair first and I already have the case. My nephew's little darling girl Aliyah is getting a baby sister in May and this would be a perfect gift to give Aliyah her own little baby and I have the perfect little case to put everything in. Thank you so much Pat, you put a smile on my face and I'm sure Aliyah will be smiling too. I've just finished a pretty shawl for her dolls ???? Ros xx
> I'm stash diving right now to start on her clothes. So excited!!! Thank you!!! ????????


Aww Ros how lovely to be welcoming a new baby. I'm sure Aliyah is going to love this little doll with all the outfits. I hope you enjoy it xx


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gypsycream said:


> Aww Ros how lovely to be welcoming a new baby. I'm sure Aliyah is going to love this little doll with all the outfits. I hope you enjoy it xx


Thank you Pat. I am already enjoying it so much. I've knitted the panties, the T-Shirt and now I'm just starting the dress with the picot hem. I just love this pattern package so much. It is truly so much value for money and I am sure I will use it a lot. I have to admit to cheating with the T-Shirt, I used a self patterning yarn and I'm happy with the results. I do love stripes too so I will also be doing one or a few with stripes. ???? Ros xx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pat. I am already enjoying it so much. I've knitted the panties, the T-Shirt and now I'm just starting the dress with the picot hem. I just love this pattern package so much. It is truly so much value for money and I am sure I will use it a lot. I have to admit to cheating with the T-Shirt, I used a self patterning yarn and I'm happy with the results. I do love stripes too so I will also be doing one or a few with stripes. ???? Ros xx


Thank you Ros, I'm so pleased you are enjoying it xx Have to admit that while Karen, Chris and I were working of the outfits we just got carried away and didn't know where or when to stop lol! I think we'll be doing another outfits package for this little doll at some point because we still have a lot of ideas.

Self striping yarn is a great idea!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you Ros, I'm so pleased you are enjoying it xx Have to admit that while Karen, Chris and I were working of the outfits we just got carried away and didn't know where or when to stop lol! I think we'll be doing another outfits package for this little doll at some point because we still have a lot of ideas.
> 
> Self striping yarn is a great idea!


I can't wait for the extra outfits package xxx I just realized I used the wrong size needles for the T-Shirt, hopefully it won't matter, but it's so quick to knit I will just make another one. I'm happy the yarn knitted very similar for the front and back. ???? Ros xx


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

What a lovely gift."..fabulous....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I can't wait for the extra outfits package xxx I just realized I used the wrong size needles for the T-Shirt, hopefully it won't matter, but it's so quick to knit I will just make another one. I'm happy the yarn knitted very similar for the front and back. ???? Ros xx


These are looking lovely, Ros- so glad you are enjoying making it up- I am sure Aliyah will love her doll!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

RosD said:


> I can't wait for the extra outfits package xxx I just realized I used the wrong size needles for the T-Shirt, hopefully it won't matter, but it's so quick to knit I will just make another one. I'm happy the yarn knitted very similar for the front and back. ???? Ros xx


it looks very sweet Ros, love the yarn pattern. I find with dolls clothes they tend to fit where they touch as my gran would say lol! I'm sure it will fit fine :sm02:


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

How adorable....she will love her new baby!! And, to include a ducky toy....and all the additional clothes!! Every little girls dream--and now she will have a forever mommy. Great job! (When I give baby dolls as a gift....I, too, always include a toy for the doll, a book, an extra sleeper, a receiving blanket and I knit a doll hat. This is one of the cutest gifts I've ever seen....suitcase and all. Most thoughtful :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> How adorable....she will love her new baby!! And, to include a ducky toy....and all the additional clothes!! Every little girls dream--and now she will have a forever mommy. Great job! (When I give baby dolls as a gift....I, too, always include a toy for the doll, a book, an extra sleeper, a receiving blanket and I knit a doll hat. This is one of the cutest gifts I've ever seen....suitcase and all. Most thoughtful :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm01: :sm01:


I'd love to see one of your packs, sounds perfect to me x


----------



## sangaelic (Feb 1, 2017)

Oh my word, love it, wish I had a wee girl to get this pattern for!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

So cute! she's all set to go????


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

sangaelic said:


> Oh my word, love it, wish I had a wee girl to get this pattern for!


Have you considered that you could make it for yourself? Why not? :sm07: :sm07: :sm08: :sm17:


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh Pat! She is so adorable! I love all the accessories you made for her too. What a lovely gift for the neice!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tambirrer58 said:


> Oh Pat! She is so adorable! I love all the accessories you made for her too. What a lovely gift for the neice!


Thank you  She's all packed in Himself's case and will be flying out today!!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you  She's all packed in Himself's case and will be flying out today!!


Bon Voyage little girl. Himself had better have remembered those Eccles cakes!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Bon Voyage little girl. Himself had better have remembered those Eccles cakes!!!!


Thanks to your reminder on Facebook he put a note on his suitcase and they are now safely packed lol!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Another adorable design, Pat! She is adorable!


----------



## Janis95 (Mar 29, 2017)

I think we would all love to see a picture of the recipient's face when this delightful gift arrives!


----------

